# Pamela



## Planetouched (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi, has anyone ever had an NPC grow out to a centrall point in his campain. A month ago I inserted a kidnapped king's daughter, called Pamela, in my campain, the party went after her and at the moment there's a whole I-want-her-for-me struggle in the Party. I'm betting there will be a wedding one of these days It's actually quite fun because I hadn't thought they would take it so far, anyone had something similar to this?


----------



## Celtavian (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re*

I had an NPC become such a major character that the PC's started fighting over her. That was back in our young and hormonal days though.

We were playing Marvel Super Heroes, and it went so far that one of the players was spending huge sums of karma to buy the girl powers. It was really great to see the players fight over an NPC girl in the game.

When strange roleplaying situations occur in game is when I enjoy the game most.


----------

